
Wondrous, tailor-made Pokémon themes for your Hyper terminal - cookfood
https://github.com/hyper-pokemon/hyper-pokemon
======
IE6
This is the first time I have seen emojis in a git commit message

------
dieselkid
<3

------
hellohi
Awesome!

------
million_words
Repo of the day!

------
Camillo
"Wondrous", seriously? How can people be so brazenly self-laudatory?

